# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  حبوب ناتشورال ماكس لكل من يعاني من الوزن الزائد

## الهنوف..

*حبوب ناتشورال ماكس لكل من يعاني من الوزن الزائد هي الحل المثالي للقضاء على السمنة


بطريقة امنة وسليمة وصحية ..


مميزاتها :-
* مكونات طبيعية 100% وسيتم توضيح المكونات - خالي من المواد الكيميائية -.

*مجربة من قبل الكثير ومضمونة 100%.
*تخفض الوزن بطريقة صحية ومتوازنة .
*لا تؤثر على الكلى والقلب وماشابه ذلك .
*تم توزيعه وإعادة صياغته وتجربة جودته من قبل:
شركة إتش &آر غلوبال إنكوربوريتد إنديانابوليس -الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
H&R GLOBAL INCORPORATED INDIANAPOLIS U.S.A
.
* مناسبة من سن 16 الى 62 سنة .
*لا يسبب اضطراب في الاعصاب او الكائبة .
*المنتج اصلي ذو الصناعة الامريكية -مرخص عالميا-
رمز الموافقة :kwsz z)( 2012 )( 2012 )( 2012 )( 2012 )-03-0240
التوظيف المعياري:KL2004-02 .
*خالي من الاثار الجانبية . 

*لايسبب اسهال .




مكوناته :-
1)تحتوي على النبات(الخلاصة)التي تجعل الناس يشعرون بالشبع وبهذا يستطيعون التحكم بشهيتهم.على سبيل المثال:
خيوط البطاطا الحلوة,علكة سيامبوسس,أمورفلاوس,كونجاك(خلاصة اللوف والأرضي شوكي القدس)الفلافا.


2)النبتة(الخلاصة)التي يمكن ان تخفف الشحم داخل الجسم.التوكاهي,الكولا,نبتة الغوتيفيراي,كويوس سوتيلارويدس,غوارانا,مارومي كومكات,تريغونيلا فوينوم.



طريقة عمله :-


*سد الشهية بمجموعة من خلاصة النباتات التي تعطي شعور بالشبع والامتلاء وعدم الرغبة في تناول مختلف الاطعمة .
*العمل على اذابه الشحوم بخلاصة النباتات الاخرى حيث تعمل على تنشيط انزيم بالكبد يعمل على حرق الدهون بطريقة امنة للجسم والكبد .



طريقة الاستخدام :-


حبة واحدة فقط يوميا (كل 24 ساعة ) على الفطور قبله او بعده بنصف ساعة - ويفضل بعده لضمان تناول الفطور .


اهم شي الالتزام بالوقت والانتظام على الاستخدام .


الكمية :-


عبارة عن عبوتين في العلبة كل عبوة 25 حبة يعني 50 حبة وتكفي 50 يوم .



موانع الاستخدام :-


*الحامل .. * المرضع .. * الضغط .. * السكر ..


الي عندهم خلل في الهرمونات وماشابه ذالك او امراض الغدة لايشترونها الا بعد معالجة هذه الامراض .



كم ينقص بالشهر ؟


سؤال الاغلب يسئله - يختلف النقص بحسب قابلية الجسم وممارسة الرياضة او عدمه - ولكن الاشخاص الطبيعين


بحدود 7_11 كيلو خلال الشهر ويمكن اقل او اكثر حسب قابلية الجسم .



متى تظهر النتائج ؟


البعض من الاسبوع الاول والبعض الثاني بعد الاسبوع الثالث من الاستخدام حسب الجسم .



ممارسة الرياضة او الحمية اثناء الاستخدام :


الوزن بينقص بدون رياضة او حمية بشكل عام لكن الي عنده زيادة كبيرة في الوزن يفضل ممارسة الرياضة اثناء الاستخدام .


الاعراض عند الاستخدام :-


الاشياء العامة الي تحدث عند الكل هي الشعور بالعطش نتيجة عمليات حرق الدهون والتعب خلال الاسبوع الاول فقط




السعر160ريال للعلبة 
للطلب على الوتساب 
0530975779
*

----------

